# Clothing Online?



## crudad (Jul 18, 2012)

So when I picked up my new ride I got a pair of shorts. However, I'm thinking that I need more than one, right? How many does everyone have if they plan on riding on weekend and twice during the week? 

I also don't have a jersey so I need to pick that up as well. 

Anyone purchase online? And where? Like to have good stuff but at a decent price. Or does everyone buy from LBS?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Lots of on line places to get clothing, but knowing your measurements (not only your size - S, M, L, XL, etc.) is important. Manufacturer sizes and even models vary. Then there is racing size, club size, etc. So in addition to your meaurements, it's also about knowing what cut you want. That's why buying at an LBS is better, but you also pay a premium for it.

There are tons of on line places, to name a few:

Nashbar
JensonUSA
Performancebike
ebay
craigslist
Probikekit
biketiresdirect
Competitive Cyclist
Texas Cyclosport
Sierra Trading Post
Real Cyclist

For a newb (and even many oldb's), you may find Nashbar and Performance to be the best options - both have a wide selection, house stuf, brand name stuff, and their return policies are good.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

currently have 3 pair of shorts, 6 ss jerseys, 1 ls jersey, one pair fleece bibs, two pair gloves, one helmet, 3 pairs shoes, 2 sweat bands, one windbreaker, UnderArmor longsleeve base, and 6 pairs of socks.

the only things purchased at a LBS were some socks and one pair of shoes that were on clearance.

add AeroTech to your list of online stores...their shorts are very good and only $40. bibs are sweet too.


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

Love 2pedal is another. 
Lots of vendors on eBay too.
Always a good idea to go to lbs to try on stuff. Figure out what you like and how brands fit then look online. You can always phone customer service. Bought helmet at lbs - fit is critical.
Nashbar is great when you can find a sell off. Register on their site and they will send you promotions and sale news and they can have great sales. Example I luv Sugoi evolution shorts. Paid $90 for first pair at lbs. got subsequent pair for $46 at Nashbar..


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

crudad said:


> So when I picked up my new ride I got a pair of shorts. However, I'm thinking that I need more than one, right? How many does everyone have if they plan on riding on weekend and twice during the week?
> 
> I also don't have a jersey so I need to pick that up as well.
> 
> Anyone purchase online? And where? Like to have good stuff but at a decent price. Or does everyone buy from LBS?


Lots of good places. For the price I think you have a tough time beating Pricepoint (Price Point - Discounts on Mountain Bike and Road Bike Parts, Accessories and Cycling Clothing). Hate their logo but good quality at a low cost. Also check Amazon, they resell but you can often find a really low price.


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh Twin Six online has really cool stuff. Not cheap but really cool.
Just ordered "school girl"jersey, skull and crossbones on black for my wife and got "Grease and Glory" for myself.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> currently have 3 pair of shorts, 6 ss jerseys, 1 ls jersey, one pair fleece bibs, two pair gloves, one helmet, 3 pairs shoes, 2 sweat bands, one windbreaker, UnderArmor longsleeve base, and 6 pairs of socks.
> 
> the only things purchased at a LBS were some socks and one pair of shoes that were on clearance.
> 
> add AeroTech to your list of online stores...their shorts are very good and only $40. bibs are sweet too.


What does Aerotech quality compare to? Also what about the chamois?


----------



## crudad (Jul 18, 2012)

All great information. Thank you very much. I will start checking these out. I more or less could fit into a large or medium. Tried on about 4 different brands at LBS so I'm confident in sticking with a medium. If not, I will make sure I can return before ordering.


----------



## Therealkyle (Jul 23, 2012)

Ive had good experiences with nashbar and realcyclist.


----------



## clones2 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll state the obvious.... I find what I like in my local LBS and buy from Amazon. Great return policies there if something doesn't work. I love supporting my LBS... but when I can buy pedals for $40 on amazon that are $70 at a LBS... that's excessive.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clones2 said:


> *I'll state the obvious....* I find what I like in my local LBS and buy from Amazon. Great return policies there if something doesn't work. *I love supporting my LBS... but when I can buy pedals for $40 on amazon that are $70 at a LBS... that's excessive*.


Now I'll state the obvious. If you and everyone else keeps doing that, there'll be no LBS's to visit, use their inventory, then buy online. And the online guys will then be able to charge more and provide the same level of service they now provide, which is near zero. 

Using your example, you pay more at your LBS for shoes/ pedals because the LBS will take the time to discuss the different types, brands/ models, their advantages/ disadvantages and assist with shoe sizing, then cleat setup and pedal installation. AFAIK, Amazon doesn't do that.


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Now I'll state the obvious. If you and everyone else keeps doing that, there'll be no LBS's to visit, use their inventory, then buy online. And the online guys will then be able to charge more and provide the same level of service they now provide, which is near zero.
> 
> Using your example, you pay more at your LBS for shoes/ pedals because the LBS will take the time to discuss the different types, brands/ models, their advantages/ disadvantages and assist with shoe sizing, then cleat setup and pedal installation. AFAIK, Amazon doesn't do that.


I use my lbs to purchase items. I understand that they need to make a profit to stay in business. Their overhead expenses are higher. Their prices reflect this. If they take the time to explain the differences in pumps or cleats, I will purchase those items from them. 

Clothes are a bit different because it's a recurring expense. And, I don't need someone to help me choose cycling clothing. There isn't much to choose from at the lbs in my area. Understandable since the supply and demand isn't as high as an online retailer. However, if I do find something that I try on and like at the lbs, I will purchase it there instead of going online to find it cheaper. 

I also believe it is ethical to purchase future clothes online. I once bought a Capo jersey when I was the city for $100 because I tried it on there and liked it. Same jersey online sells for $70. Now that I am familiar with Capo's women's sizes, I will purchase those jerseys online. 

As for the original poster's question: If I'm looking for a specific item, I will check Amazon. Recently, I purchased a pair of shorts on Amazon. The online retailer, who fulfilled my Amazon order, had the same shorts listed on their online site for $30 more plus shipping.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lanna said:


> Clothes are a bit different because it's a recurring expense. And, I don't need someone to help me choose cycling clothing. There isn't much to choose from at the lbs in my area. Understandable since the supply and demand isn't as high as an online retailer. However, if I do find something that I try on and like at the lbs, I will purchase it there instead of going online to find it cheaper.
> 
> *I also believe it is ethical to purchase future clothes online.* I once bought a Capo jersey when I was the city for $100 because I tried it on there and liked it. Same jersey online sells for $70. Now that I am familiar with Capo's women's sizes, I will purchase those jerseys online.


Just to clarify, I'm not opposed to buying online on occasion. For various reasons, I do the same. What I'm opposed to is someone using the LBS's time and resources,_ then_ buying online.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

scored some filthy deals on realcyclist during their recent sale, its still on, capo gear maximo for so little dinero i feel so shame. probikekit has a 25 percent off coupon i didnt have time to post it, i think its up today, pbk is coooool, man, some nice stuff htfu tho


.


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

I have no qualms about trying on IRL and buying online... My experience with some Atlanta area LBS's is that "you buy or you get out" not all thought because I have only been to a few, but it seems so high pressure and the same air of superiority you'd find in a upscale boutique


on topic though... I've only got two jerseys and one pair of Zimco shorts... 

ebay was my friend for both of them


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Well depend on the heat and the weather and how susceptable you are to saddle sores.
But to be sure use a clean pair each time you ride.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Alleywishes said:


> *I have no qualms about trying on IRL and buying online...* *(1)* My experience with some Atlanta area LBS's is that "you buy or you get out" not all thought because I have only been to a few, but *it seems so high pressure and the same air of superiority you'd find in a upscale boutique* *(2)*
> 
> 
> on topic though... I've only got two jerseys and one pair of Zimco shorts...
> ...



(1) Then you are the kind of person I would have some choice words for...except I would get banned.

(2) Often, there is no actual "air of superiority" there is only a subconscious feeling of inferiority on the part of the shopper due to their inexperience. It happens in all categories. Gun stores, car dealerships, electronics stores... anywhere that is specialized, there is a perception of "superiority" simply because the people working there actually know what they're talking about and because the shopper isn't confident enough in his/her own knowledge/ability.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

My 2 cents. 
I bought all my clothes online: ebay + nashbar. On ebay you get to stick to brands which fit you well and you like. I tried kbcycles - size ran small for me, and i was not too impressed with quality of the jersey. Zimco - like it a lot, got their shorts, 2 s/s jerseys and bibs, ordered 2 more bibs couple of days ago - they are really better then shorts for long ride. Even though I was laughing my a$$ about wearing this when i just started riding 
On nashbar i try to get highly review stuff - gives you good idea about fit/quality. They've got constant sales for this or that.
Got my shoes from REI - good selection and great return policy. 1st pair of shoes went back after a few days, as i decided they arent comfortable.
Guys in my LBS are quite good, but shop is small and selection is very limited. They had just one or 2 models of SPD shoes in my size. So i noly use them for some service so far.


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

Just wanted to add another tid bit. I just got a jersey from love2pedal. Great selection and some items are on sale. Shipping is cheaper than Nashbar and they included a pair of flame socks - no charge.
Now I have to stop buying stuff. So much cool gear out there. Wheels and pedals next season or at the end of this one.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> add AeroTech to your list of online stores...their shorts are very good and only $40. bibs are sweet too.


I prefer my Aero Tech bibs to my PIs. Very good stuff for short money.


----------



## fiets (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree that proper advice from a LBS can save you a lot of trouble and time along the way. Yet, paying 50-75% over internet prices for the same product is excessive, especially if you know what you are doing.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.boure.com


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fiets said:


> I agree that proper *advice from a LBS can save you a lot of trouble and time along the way*. Yet, paying 50-75% over internet prices for the same product is excessive, especially *if you know what you are doing*.


You pay more at a LBS _because of _the advice offered, experience, ability to try on apparel (among other factors, like increased operating costs/ overhead). Conversely, the online guys fill your order and ship it - that's the beginning and end of their 'service'.

That aside, my point was that it's simply not cool to essentially use the LBS's inventory, then go elsewhere to purchase. If someone "knows what they're doing" (as in, knows how a certain brand/ model fits) I'd think that would be unnecessary and they'd opt to buy online. At times, I do and sometimes (for a variety of reasons) items get sent back. I just don't visit LBS's to sample their wares before ordering online.


----------



## fiets (Jul 10, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I just don't visit LBS's to sample their wares before ordering online.


Completely agree. Haven't done that in a long time. Yet, I think that the free market exists because people value different things - i.e. I am more price sensitive than commuter X and need less service, so I go online, while he goes to the LBS. We're both optimizing our preferences. So there is a market for both, and I don't think the LBS are going out of business any time soon.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

fiets said:


> Completely agree. Haven't done that in a long time. Yet, I think that the free market exists because people value different things - i.e. I am more price sensitive than commuter X and need less service, so I go online, while he goes to the LBS. We're both optimizing our preferences. So there is a market for both, and I don't think the LBS are going out of business any time soon.


You should check the stats then... bike shops have been dropping like flies for years.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

You NEED the lbs because sizing is all over the place in bicycle clothing. There is SOME consistency _within_ a manufacturer but none between them. For example: a Pearl Izumi L fits me fine but a Louis Garneau XL is too tight (I expect an XXL wouldn't fit either).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Trek2.3 said:


> You NEED the lbs because sizing is all over the place in bicycle clothing. There is SOME consistency _within_ a manufacturer but none between them. For example: a Pearl Izumi L fits me fine but a Louis Garneau XL is too tight (I expect an XXL wouldn't fit either).


I'm all for shopping at a bike shop so don't get me wrong but that's not exactly true. Plenty of sites have great return/exchange policies and some others (a minority for sure) are very good at fitting people by giving them your measurments. Fitting is definitely not fool proof and I'd rather not go through exchanges and end up having it take a month to finally get a pair of bibs (for example) that fit but it is entirely possible to shop on line and get good fitting stuff.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I am a new rider. Let me give you a tip...Amazon!

If you are a prime member, you get free shipping on prime purchases. I bought my first shirt and shorts from the LBS because I wanted to ride that day. After that, I buy mostly from Amazon. Great prices and most fit similar. 

Another great thing about Amazon is you can read the reviews on a product.

Hope this helps

v/r

Allen

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Trek2.3 said:


> You NEED the lbs because sizing is all over the place in bicycle clothing. There is SOME consistency _within_ a manufacturer but none between them. For example: a Pearl Izumi L fits me fine but a Louis Garneau XL is too tight (I expect an XXL wouldn't fit either).


I do agree that the LBS has some purposes. And I do want to support my local LBS. But sometimes I get frustrated when they charge double the price for a product. 

I bought my Shimano 105 pedals and shoes from my local LBS when I bought my bike. I did this so I could get fitted and I wanted to give them the business. I am grateful that for the nice service and I love the bike. But when I know they are charging double the price for the pedals, that is bothersome. 

Anyway, I think the LBS has its place; but so does online shopping. I am all for online shopping as well. 

v/r

Allen

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ajost said:


> I bought my Shimano 105 pedals and shoes from my local LBS when I bought my bike. I did this so I could get fitted and I wanted to give them the business. *I am grateful that for the nice service and I love the bike. But when I know they are charging double the price for the pedals, that is bothersome.*


So, you are grateful for the service, you just don't want to pay for it. 

Point is, that's_ why_ you're paying more... for the personal service/ advice on what might best suite your needs/ budget, ability to try shoes on, cleat set up integrated with your fitting. 

Convenience, some assurance the pedal system will work for you.... all are value added services that you get from your LBS, and they aren't (and shouldn't be, IMHO) free of charge.

Agree that buying online has it's place. My gripe is with folks that use the LBS's inventory/ services, _then_ buy online.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> So, you are grateful for the service, you just don't want to pay for it.
> 
> Hmm...I didn't just pay for the service, I gave the LBS my business. I bought a bike, shoes, and pedals. I am sure the LBS made money off me. I don't feel like I screwed the LBS over.
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ajost said:


> Hmm...I didn't just pay for the service, I gave the LBS my business. I bought a bike, shoes, and pedals. I am sure the LBS made money off me. I don't feel like I screwed the LBS over.
> 
> But I disagree with your statement. I shouldn't have to pay almost double the price for a product every time I want to buy something. And if I buy a product and don't have the ability to install it, I have to pay for labor (which again I don't mind paying).
> 
> ...


You're talking in circles here. All you're doing is quibbling over the cost of the services you say you want. Presumably, you know going in what they'll cost you, so either pay for them or buy online. Either is fine as long as you don't take the LBS's time them buy elsewhere.

If you bought those pedals online and paid 1/2 the price the LBS charged, you'd either be faced with installing them and the cleats or pay the LBS to do it. Then you'd likely complain that they charged too much for_ those_ services.  

Like most things, you make a choice and take what goes with that choice.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm at 7. One for every day of the week. It's kinda fun to see them disappear one by one every day, and a reminder of how many days I've skipped that week. : ./

Also that's 7 bibs and jerseys. 4 are tasteful northwave kits. Gave old shorts to friend.


----------

